# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Роспись. Как росчерк характеризует человека.

## Irina

*РОСПИСЬ. Как росчерк характеризует человека.*

Каждое утро подчиненные гадают, в каком настроении сегодня их начальник, ошибочно (за исключением некоторых отдельно взятых случаев) считая, что от этого будет зависеть их рабочий день, будет он трудным и нервным или пройдет гладко и незаметно. Что ж, психологи потрудились над тем, чтобы вы могли предугадать, что за мысли беспокоят ваше начальство. При этом вам даже не понадобится в глаза видеть объект вашего надсмотра. Достаточно его подписи на очередном из документов.

Секрет заключен в манере расписываться, в незамысловатых линиях кроются порой все секреты состояния человека.

*Начнем с того, часто ли ваш начальник ставит где бы то ни было свою подпись? В* том случае, если «беспричинная» подпись маячит чуть ли не на каждом листе бумаги, это значит, что начальник склонен к самолюбованию и страдает нарциссизмом. К тому же, скорее всего, этот человек педант и готов замучить бумажной волокитой кого угодно. Он любит, чтобы во всем была ясность и четкость, и, конечно же, будет требовать этого от своих подчиненных.

*Если роспись была поставлена быстро и неровно*, это значит, что какие-то события пошатнули уверенность человека в себе. Это может быть временно, а может служить сигналом неуверенного в себе индивидуума. К тому же, если роспись выполняется непрерывно, без пробелов, поспешите удалиться из кабинета, скорее всего, вы вошли не вовремя.

*Когда начальник расписывается медленно и тщательно* – это верный знак его уверенности в себе, а так же в своих действиях, которые он заверяет.

*Следите за тем, как начальник держит ручку*, если он сильно давит на перо – будьте осторожны, начальник не в духе и может на вас сорваться.

*Крупная подпись* говорит о несдержанности, импульсивности, однако такие люди умеет быстро отходить и склонны прощать и забывать обиды.

*Мелкая же роспись* гласит о мелочности, доведенной до абсурда.

*Роспись среднего размера* говорит об умеренности, контроле своих действий, сдержанном человеке.

*Незамысловатая роспись* предвещает прямые и трудные вопросы, на которые вам придется ответить. Если же роспись витиеватая, то и вопросы будут аналогичными. Старайтесь отвечать в том же духе.

----------

